# Testing Images



## Gizmo (20/2/14)




----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Working?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Working?



Seems to be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Nope


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

LOL couldnt resist? Please link me Gazza


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> View attachment 1479
> 
> 
> Nope



That's a really big image Gazza... that may be why it's breaking?


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Yea exactly its waay too big. Set big ones as thumbnail bud or just resize them.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL couldnt resist? Please link me Gazza



link to which ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

So pic size is a prob ? file size is 870kb lemme try


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

There is a bug in the system.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So pic size is a prob ? file size is 870kb lemme try



Yip that's huge for forums...


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

No not really. I set like a 3mb limit. It could just be the resolution. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> View attachment 1485
> View attachment 1485



That worked apart from the duplicate.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

That worked resized to 800 x 475px


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That worked apart from the duplicate.


Better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

I will try and see why it it doesn't auto scale it down. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I will try and see why it it doesn't auto scale it down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



meh will just resize from now on save you some space on your server. Shot for the help @Gizmo and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

@Gizmo I noticed when trying to do the Turkey story when I had added two pics it was quite difficult to find the button to Make Image full size... could find the make them ALL full size but then had to go back and edit the message to nuke duplicates. Am I making sense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Yes rob. I have looked into it before and I am in two minds about it. When postings lots of pics sometimes just using thumbnails is nice. However it forces the user to click. Also full size for all images can really slow the forum down for people with slow Internet. But finally xenforo doesn't have a default way to choose on or the other. Or would you like to be able to upload them all then just press thumbnail or full size once off?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

I like the full size pictures (especially with coils and stuff), but being at the end of a not too fast connection - high resolution pics sometime do take a long time to load. Can the system not automatically resize to a fairly large, but reasonable size?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Yea I think it can let me dig tmo. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

BTW like the changes you have made, e.g. double arrow, shoutbox position, introduce yourself at top....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Thanks matthee. I always worry I fiddle too much. But I aways seem to see improvements I can make.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

nah , it's all good


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks matthee. I always worry I fiddle too much. But I aways seem to see improvements I can make.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You are very good at this, sir.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Or would you like to be able to upload them all then just press thumbnail or full size once off?



It's once in a blue moon that one needs to add that many pics but that's not a bad idea!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks matthee. I always worry I fiddle too much. But I aways seem to see improvements I can make.



Having been on forums that NEVER change and are old and tired I just LOVE seeing you playing and enhancing the experience!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Testing big image


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

It broke...


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

I see so..


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)




----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Working!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Bingo!


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Please take note no images over 6MB in size or 3 megapixels in resolution will be accepted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

I still however suggest smaller images for loading time of the images.. Thats just for the lazies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Please take note no images over 6MB in size or 3 megapixels in resolution will be accepted.



Anyone trying that should be punched in the head anyway!


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Yea exactly.. That is the biggest I am allowing to be uploaded. Even if you press the full screen one, its waay to big for people to browse and see easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

@Gizmo , just had hassels uploading 1MB files , retried several times , eventually had to load as thumbnails ..?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Gizmo , just had hassels uploading 1MB files , retried several times , eventually had to load as thumbnails ..?



Rowan do you not have a graphics program that can resize to 800x600 pixels? Converting to this size will reduce the size down considerably with no apparent reduction in quality on the forums.

I use ACDSee 17 which is a really awesome graphics handling software that I have used for ages and one of the only downloadable programs I ever felt happy to purchase the full version. They have trail versions at http://www.acdsee.com/en/free-trials

There are however plenty of free downloadable graphics programs that will do the crop and resize for you.

Trying to use pics straight off a camera or phone is a nightmare because of their size... the optimum size for forums and the web in general is a pic less than 200kb.


----------



## Derick (21/2/14)

Paint that comes with windows also has a resize button


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Derick said:


> Paint that comes with windows also has a resize button



Yip that will work.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/2/14)

Derick said:


> Paint that comes with windows also has a resize button


Thats what I'm using just remember to tick keep aspect ratio or you will have some funny looking pics.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Another freeware graphics program i have used for years is irFan. I like it for its simplicity but it can do quite a lot too...

I also suggest 800 by 600 for the forum.


----------

